# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  What Is The Estimated Hair Transplant Cost For a Norwood 3 or 4 ?

## tbtadmin

I am between a 3 and a 4 on the Norwood scale. I know it’s hard to give a price without seeing me, but I am asking for an estimate that will give me some kind of idea what I can afford.Thanks in advance,Terry- - - - - - -Mr. Terry,As you might expect, meeting [...]

More...

----------

